# Misa Autumn 2009 Collection: I'm Only Human



## Bec688 (Jul 26, 2009)

Swatches...





Can't Nobody Take Me Down





Forgive, Forget, For Me I Will.





That's My Little Secret





Sorry, just can't help it.





Today Is My Birthday!





I'm going to love myself


source


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 26, 2009)

Oooh pretty. Love the That's My Little Secret and Sorry, just can't help it.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 26, 2009)

I really like the names! they're really cool!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 26, 2009)

They are cute names! I have heard mixed reviews about this line, apparently the polish is quite thick, so you need to apply it sparingly.


----------



## nadinex (Aug 11, 2009)

I really love all the colours. never saw this brand in my country. beautiful and very cute names


----------

